# IQ LIGHTS - Enable Dynamic Turn Signals via OBDELEVEN + DRL On/Off via Menu



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

2022 SEL R LINE. IQ LIGHTS - Dynamic IQ Turn Signals (front headlights only of course. Enjoy.)
Seeing as I hijacked another topic thread for this little mod, posting in it's own topic here to keep things on track.

_IMPORTANT REMINDER: PLEASE POP YOUR VEHICLES HOOD WHILE USING OBDELEVEN. YES.. ITS NEEDED. 

MODIFYING YOUR VEHICLES FACTORY SETTINGS IS NOT WITHOUT RISK, PLEASE MOD RESPONSIBLY 🤓🍺

*FRONT HEADLIGHTS: IQ Dynamic Turn Signals In Action - *__*CHECK IT OUT HERE - YOUTUBE*_
===================================================================================================

Cent. Elct. Block 09 › Adaptation> Aussenlicht Blinker
(search "blink" to bring it up quickly)



> >ZV Blinken zu › not active-> Set to active. - dynamic sweep turn signal when unlocking.
> 
> 
> > >ZV Blinken auf › not active-> Set to active. - dynamic sweep turn signal when disarming.





> > Warnblinken Zuendung EIN -› not active-> Set to active. - hazards dynamic sweep with the ignition on.
> 
> 
> > >Warblinken_Zuendung_AUS-› not active-> Set to active. - hazards dynamic sweep with the ignition off.





> > Richtungs_blinken _links -» not active-> Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the left.
> 
> 
> > >Richtungs_blinken_rechts-› not active-> Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the right.


Security access code 31347

===================================================================================================

*...Bonus Content:

Enable DRL (Daytime Running Lights) On/Off Menu option in Car> Light Menu)*

Cent. Elec. 09>
Security Access> Code 31347
Adaptation>
Werkseinstellung feur Tagfahrlicht Freischaltung BAP / Bedienfolge -> Not Active - > Set to Active.
===================================================================================================


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Works perfectly. Did it on mine last night. 

Tried it on my 21 Arteon. The settings took, but I guess the lights on there aren't dynamic.


----------



## mmgc123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone try it on a 2020 SEL R-line? Neat if possible.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Just did it this morning and it worked great! I just ran into a bit of confusion with the instructions because these steps (*>*_*Richtungs_blinken _links -» not active-> Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the left, >Richtungs_blinken_rechts-› not active-> Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the right.) *_in my OBD11 were inside "Cent. Elct. Block 09 › Adaptation> Aussenlicht Blinker" instead of "Adaptation> Dyna. Turn Signal modes".

Great job, man!


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

mmgc123 said:


> Anyone try it on a 2020 SEL R-line? Neat if possible.


I believe it only works with the new IQ lights.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigloo said:


> Just did it this morning and it worked great! I just ran into a bit of confusion with the instructions because these steps (*>*_*Richtungs_blinken _links -» not active-> Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the left, >Richtungs_blinken_rechts-› not active-> Set to active - dynamic sweep turn signal on the right.) *_in my OBD11 were inside "Cent. Elct. Block 09 › Adaptation> Aussenlicht Blinker" instead of "Adaptation> Dyna. Turn Signal modes".
> 
> Great job, man!


It very well could have been my mess up, it was late lol and I was remembering it off the top of my head with screenshots I took. in the ones associated to those, I saw I was under Dyn. turn signal modes so I must have assumed I was in another area lol but glad everyones figured it out


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

How do you access those settings?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shumax said:


> How do you access those settings?


Using OBDELEVEN is what I had.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

What’s that? Haha. Educate a fella…


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shumax said:


> What’s that? Haha. Educate a fella…


It's a dongle you insert under your driver side dash which connects to your vehicles OBD PORT and allows you to code your vehicle, clear faults, run diagnostics or in this case enable features that otherwise wouldn't be available due to country restrictions.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Gotcha. Where do you buy one? Cost?

**EDIT. Checked Google and I see it all now. I am curious, though, what people are paying for these. Seems like $110? Does the "starter" pack work? Or, do you need the full version? What about Carista?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazon, about 162 with a 12 month PRO subscription and 200 Credits. Or direct from obdeleven.com

Do not buy the starter, it will not code.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Perfect. This?









Amazon.com: OBDeleven OBD2 Diagnostic Tool Scanner for Audi Seat Skoda Volkswagen (Android & iOS, Next Gen Pro Pack) : Automotive


Buy OBDeleven OBD2 Diagnostic Tool Scanner for Audi Seat Skoda Volkswagen (Android & iOS, Next Gen Pro Pack): Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shumax said:


> Perfect. This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Seems it does not work well with iOS. Thoughts?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shumax said:


> Seems it does not work well with iOS. Thoughts?


It's come a VERY long way. Runs BEAUTIFULLY on iOS, and the latest iPhones that I've tested the OBDELEVEN with.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There's also VCDS for Windows.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

jonese said:


> There's also VCDS for Windows.


This. I'm old school and have been using one since 2003. No points or anything like that and you have total control.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jonese said:


> There's also VCDS for Windows.


Windows...🤢🤮 😄


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OR, you could save yourself some $ and buy it from here:









OBDeleven PRO Scan Tool for Android & IOS | VW/Audi Group


OBDeleven device becomes a professional tool upgraded with 12-month PRO subscription, which unlocks the functionality of advanced diagnostic systems for all VAG group cars: Audi, Volkswagen, Seat and Skoda. Operating with easy-to-use application it allows you to fully access all car systems...




www.urotuning.com





Bob.


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

can you also apply the dynamic turn signals to the lights on the side mirrors?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

coolmike41 said:


> can you also apply the dynamic turn signals to the lights on the side mirrors?


Unfortunately no, they aren't designed that way.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

coolmike41 said:


> can you also apply the dynamic turn signals to the lights on the side mirrors?


Thats easily done with changing the lights themselves. 10-min job, very easy! Many vendors on AliExpress and I think EuroTuning has some as well.










12.86US $ 66% OFF|For Vw Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 2019 Touareg Mk3 Eu 2019 Led Dynamic Turn Signal Light Flasher Flowing Water Blinker Flashing Light - Signal Lamp - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

First time using OBDeleven. I did each of these changes and slid right to write but it didn’t work. Is there a step I am missing?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Did you have your hood open?


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Did you have your hood open?


Yup. Car running also. I saw the sfd toggle. Was I supposed to turn that on


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I don't believe SFD is in effect here in the US yet???


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I don't believe SFD is in effect here in the US yet???


Should the car have been running or not?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

When I have done any OBDEleven changes, I have never had the engine running.
The first few I did seemed to work even without the hood open.
Some work without the hood, but now I always have the hood open to be sure...

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I've never had an adaptation fail on my 2020 for the 50+ different adaptations I've done. It's open sometimes so I can hook my a DC power supply for long sessions (20+ minutes), but most times it's not. Wont hurt to have it open of course.

It's been said the hood open requriment is to disable the "firewall" on some instances for writing to the modules, but I've not seen it, yet.

Engine should not be running for ECM and TCM types of changes unless there is a specific requirement for live adjustments.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

jonese said:


> I've never had an adaptation fail on my 2020 for the 50+ different adaptations I've done. It's open sometimes so I can hook my a DC power supply for long sessions (20+ minutes), but most times it's not. Wont hurt to have it open of course.
> 
> It's been said the hood open requriment is to disable the "firewall" on some instances for writing to the modules, but I've not seen it, yet.
> 
> Engine should not be running for ECM and TCM types of changes unless there is a specific requirement for live adjustments.


When in adaptations what does the green or red mean? When I tried first the electronic block was red. I cleared a fault for the heated steering wheel and it turned green. Tried again and no luck.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm guessing this is OBD11? I have no experience on that tool, I'm with VCDS.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> Should the car have been running or not?


No


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> When in adaptations what does the green or red mean? When I tried first the electronic block was red. I cleared a fault for the heated steering wheel and it turned green. Tried again and no luck.


Green, no faults, red, faults. YOU MUST CLEAR THE FAULTS IN THAT MODULE BEFORE PROCEEDING WITH NEW CODES. Highly Recommended.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Green, no faults, red, faults. YOU MUST CLEAR THE FAULTS IN THAT MODULE BEFORE PROCEEDING WITH NEW CODES. Highly Recommended.


Figured it out. It works


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Cent. Elec. 09>
Security Access> Code 31347
Adaptation>
Werkseinstellung feur Tagfahrlicht Freischaltung BAP / Bedienfolge -> Not Active - > Set to Active.


Cant do this one... Cant find Werkseinstellung feur Tagfahrlicht Freischaltung BAP / Bedienfolge 🤷


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Burkett.ACB said:


> 2022 SEL R LINE. IQ LIGHTS - Dynamic IQ Turn Signals (front headlights only of course. Enjoy.)
> Seeing as I hijacked another topic thread for this little mod, posting in it's own topic here to keep things on track.
> 
> _IMPORTANT REMINDER: PLEASE POP YOUR VEHICLES HOOD WHILE USING OBDELEVEN. YES.. ITS NEEDED.
> ...


Just got this set up on mine today. Thanks for the leg work and write-up 🍻😁


----------



## Nutzfahrzeuge (Aug 15, 2018)

Anyone able to find this menu selection in 2022 Golf R the car does have IQ Lights but all of those menus seem to be missing in 09 under adaption. They have some that are close but nothing that matches. There is a menu called dynamic turn signal control and it does have all those menus that are listed at the top of the post but everything in this menu is set already to active.


----------

